
Hasta la Vista, Vista - rwalker
http://drraw.blogspot.com/2007/04/hasta-la-vista-vista.html
======
TMR
I've worked on two Vista machines. Both have responsive GUIs, nothing like
what this blog post describes.

This is probably just a faulty installation, especially considering he went
the upgrade path, instead of a fresh install.

~~~
rwalker
Is it my fault that I used the upgrade option or is it Microsoft's fault that
the upgrade option doesn't work well? I think the latter.

------
ashu
Awesome post. Thanks! Let us know your Mac experiences as well... I got my
Dell desktop pre-loaded with Vista. Reading your post, I am glad I installed
and dual booted into Ubuntu right away.

Also, about 10 days later, I erased the Vista partition, since I needed the
disk space. Why did I need disk space so urgently in a newly bought machine?
Well, Vista "apparently" (at least according to its partition resizer) needs
at least 32 gigs of disk space and wouldn't let you resize the primary
partition below that number. WTF!

I can't believe how dumb the top-level technical people at Microsoft have
become.

~~~
ecuzzillo
I doubt the top-level people (responsible for things like the 32 G
requirement) at MS are really that dumb, because if they were, we would
probably hear more horror stories. Ballmer is dumb, but he's a little high-
level for that kind of misfeature. No, I think the problem is an emergent
property of the MS bureaucracy system; everybody in it hates it and hates the
products it produces, but it has too much inertia for anybody who wants to fix
it to do so.

